# Ni, Fe, Te versus Ne, Fi, Ti



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

My top three functions in order are Ne, Fi, Ti. Has anyone on here gotten Ni, Fe, Te? I am curious to analyze this person if they exist. Also if you got the same as me then let me know so we can chitchat about type theory.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

I haven't tested Ni, Fe, Te, but am an INFJ, so in one sense, that's me, as the tertiary function according to some theories doesn't have any direction.

So, shoot. :happy:


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

There is always order in expression. It's kind of the way of the universe. If you know this, what exactly are you getting at?


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

penchant said:


> I haven't tested Ni, Fe, Te, but am an INFJ, so in one sense, that's me, as the tertiary function according to some theories doesn't have any direction.
> 
> So, shoot. :happy:


Now I am on the spot and I don't know what to say...lol. Um hi. Honestly I thought it didnt exist. Ok...take this test and post your results:
http://www.keys2cognition.com/explore.htm


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Now that could be interesting. I took that test earlier this year, and got the following,


```
extraverted Sensing (Se) *******************  (19.8) 
limited use 
introverted Sensing (Si) ********************  (20.9) 
limited use 
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) **********************************  (34.3) 
good use 
introverted Intuiting (Ni) **********************************  (34.3) 
good use 
extraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************  (32.9) 
good use 
introverted Thinking (Ti) **************************************  (38.3) 
excellent use 
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************************  (32.3) 
good use 
introverted Feeling (Fi) **************************  (26.8)
average use

INTP (ENTP, INTJ)
```
but I might get different results this time, I think, so I'll try again and post when I'm done...


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

penchant said:


> Now that could be interesting. I took that test earlier this year, and got the following,
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wow...you are high on every category. Maybe this test is moot.


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well just scrap that test then and pick out which functions you think you do and which ones you don't from this list of definitions here I will demonstrate:

My order is Ne, Ti, Fe, Si, Fi, Ni, Te, Se


Function Description
Se - extraverted sensing Experiencing the immediate context; noticing changes and opportunied for action; being drawn to act on the physical world; accumulating experiences; scanning for visible reactions and relevant data; recognizing "what is"
Si - introverted sensing Reviewing past experiences; "what is" evoking "what was"; seeking detailed information and links to what is known; recalling stored impressions; accumulating data; recognizing the way things have always been

Ne - extraverted intuiting
Interpreting situations and relationships; picking up meanings and interconnections; being drawn to change "what is " for "what could possibly be"; noticing what is not said and threads of meaning emerging across multiple contexts
Ni - introverted intuiting Foreseeing implications and likely effects without external data; realizing "what will be"; conceptualizing new ways of seeing things; envisioning transformations; getting an image of profound meaning or far-reaching symbols
Te - extraverted thinking Ordering; organizing for efficiency; systematzing; aplying logic; structuring; checking for consequences; monitoring for standards or specifications being met; setting boundaries, guidelines, and parameters, deciding if something isworking or not

Ti - introverted thinking
Analyzing; categorizing; evaluating according to principles and whether something fits the framework or model; figuring out the principles on which something works; checking for inconsistencies; clarying definitions to get more precision
Fe - extraverted feeling Connecting; considering others and the group - organizing to meet their needs and honor their values; adjusting and accommodating others; deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to others
Fi -introverted feeling Valuing; considering importance and worth; reviewing for incongruity; evaluating something based on the truths on which it is based; clarifying values to achieve accord; deciding if something is of significance and worth standing up for.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

So here's the second testing. I don't remember my mood last time, but this time I'm tired and a bit down, so not the perfect introspection time. Anyhow...


```
extraverted Sensing (Se) 	*******************  (19.7)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) 	********************************  (32.8)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) 	*********************************************  (45.3)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) 	************************************  (36.8)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) 	***************************  (27.8)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) 	***************************  (27.1)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) 	**************************  (26.8)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) 	***********************  (23.9)
limited use

INTP (ENTP, INFP)
```
And, no, your are perfectly right that the test is not very reliable, and best used only as a suggestion as where to start looking for your type. I'm not Ne-dominant, that's for sure!

From introspection so far, I'd say my strength order is more like:

Ni - Ti - Te - Fe - Fi - Se - Ne - Si

So, as you see my strength order is not the same as my preference order, since my Fe has been suppressed during childhood and I think that has channeled as Ti and Te instead. I might also be off on the order somewhat.

I'd guess the big difference between us would be that I am Ni-dominant and you are Ne-dominant. And I just don't get how Ne works - I understand it in theory, but not in practice...


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Just an observation... :happy: Your interaction style does strike me as rather Directive (as opposed to Informative). Admittedly, this is the internet, so it might be the context, but it is still rather odd for a female ENTP. I would check out http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/36866-determing-your-type-made-easy.html if I were you... Where do you stand on interaction style and temperament in relation to Functianalysts descriptions?


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

punky16 said:


> My top three functions in order are Ne, Fi, Ti.


It is not uncommon to get a shadow function in your top three on that test. I have a theory that these are the byproduct of your main functions working in tandem. For example, your Fi might be more of your Ti than not because both are actually quite similar in how they operate as right brained reasoning functions. Mix a little Fe with Ti, and you've got an approximation of Fi with respect to the questions the test asks.

Also, the way the Fi questions are worded, it seems that a lot of people score very high on Fi, even when they don't on other tests. It seems to be asking if you have emotions more so than if you have a well developed Fi.

Therefore, I wouldn't hold that test as gospel on function usage. Just a good ballpark estimator. 

Most importantly, don't confuse usage with preference. My Ni is better developed than my Fe, but that doesn't mean I prefer Ni over Fe. This test attempts to measure usage, not preference. It's an important distinction.

However, I know a guy who is Ni, equally Fe Te, then Si. He's very much in the middle of INFJ and INTJ development but with clear Si over Se as an inferior function. He's brilliant. He's also mildly schizophrenic, and has to take medication for it. I don't think those are functions that can work together in a healthy individual.
It makes an individual have constant conflict between how things should be and could be, with their mind constantly processing the paralax.


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah I originally just took the results from the test as fact...but when I spent time analyzing through introspection I decided that I use Ne over Ni, Ti over Te, Fe over Fi, and Si over Se. So logically, I narrowed that down to about 8 types that have one of those as their primary dominant function: ISTJ, ISFJ, ENFP, ENFJ, INTP, ENTP, ESFJ, and ISTP. The only ones out of those that are directive instead of informative are ISTJ, ENFJ, and ISTP. The only problem with those three is that none of them fit all four of my prefered functions so I have to be informative. So I narrowed the list even further by crossing out the ones that did not have all four of my preferences. That left me with ISFJ, INTP, ENTP, and ESFJ. Then I referred back to the cognitive functionality test we are talking about and it said I use Si last...so that takes out the ISFJ. And I dated an ESFJ once and so I knew I was not me and I know that I am not that good with people. So I wouldn't say that I am Fe first. So that leaves either INTP or ENTP. But I ruled out INTP because their Fe is so low and I am not that bad with people. So that leaves ENTP. Plus the description of ENTP and who they are compatible with matches my personality and preferences. So I am not mistyped. I am an ENTP. I used to think I was INFP but then I learned the difference between Fi and Fe and I definitely exhibit Fe behavior way more than Fi behavior. If you want to...go through the process and tell me what results you get from it:

Part A.

http://leiaspersonalitytests.blogspot.com/2010/11/cognitive-functions-of-myers-briggs.html



Numbers 1-8 are so that you can put in order the cognitive functions from the definitions as they fit you the best. My order is Ne, Ti, Fe, Si, Fi, Ni, Te, Se



Part B.

http://www.helloquizzy.com/tests/the-cognitive-functions-short-quiz


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

penchant said:


> Just an observation... :happy: Your interaction style does strike me as rather Directive (as opposed to Informative). Admittedly, this is the internet, so it might be the context, but it is still rather odd for a female ENTP. I would check out http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/36866-determing-your-type-made-easy.html if I were you... Where do you stand on interaction style and temperament in relation to Functianalysts descriptions?


I checked it out and posted my results over there...

But yeah I am bossy but maybe that is more a first born thing...or a lack of enough Fe to be good with people. I think that I am just stuck in my theories and not sure how to start a friendship ...especially in a place like a public forum. So I am not sure how to get things going...LOL I am embarrassed for admitting that but it is true.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

punky16 said:


> I checked it out and posted my results over there...
> 
> But yeah I am bossy but maybe that is more a first born thing...or a lack of enough Fe to be good with people. I think that I am just stuck in my theories and not sure how to start a friendship ...especially in a place like a public forum. So I am not sure how to get things going...LOL I am embarrassed for admitting that but it is true.


Yeah that makes sense. I found this on the other thread



punky16 said:


> I get on my INTJ friend's nerves because I say I need a glass of water instead of asking someone to get it. Do informative types expect others to be directive types or is this a nature/nurture argument?


and that seems like a perfect example of being bossy and informative at the same time... :laughing:

But I'm curious about your Fe being excellent in your signature, but you seem to have rather mixed feelings about it. Or is that why you talk about Fi, not Fe, in your first post?

And I wouldn't worry about feeling awkward in this place, we all are in our own ways. I would never be this assertive IRL, and low social skills was after all the real reason for inventing internet, right? :crazy:


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

penchant said:


> And I wouldn't worry about feeling awkward in this place, we all are in our own ways. I would never be this assertive IRL, and low social skills was after all the real reason for inventing internet, right? :crazy:


The anonymity of the internet has definitely changed the world - allowing us all to say and ask things we never would have otherwise.

Penchant is right, Punky. Don't feel awkward here. This is the place where you can ask all of those questions and (hopefully) get the answers you need. That's why it's here. (And you're gorgeous! :happy: )


----------



## punky16 (Nov 9, 2010)

penchant said:


> Yeah that makes sense. I found this on the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I changed my mind about my Fe and Fi after I learned about the difference...and I made my own test for cognitive functions after that on helloquizzy...because the other cognitive functions test wasn't clear on the Fi questions.MPO

HelloQuizzy.com: The Cognitive Functions Quiz


----------

